# Arc Audio SE vs XXK amplifiers



## mikemareen (Apr 20, 2006)

The Arc Audio SE amps are clearly the balls out robert zeff amp of all time.

but how do they compare strictly from a listening level ?

can anyone (who's had a good listening of both) give a no non-sense "cutt the bull" review between the two amps ?


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

mikemareen said:


> The Arc Audio SE amps are clearly the balls out robert zeff amp of all time.
> 
> but how do they compare strictly from a listening level ?
> 
> can anyone (who's had a good listening of both) give a no non-sense "cutt the bull" review between the two amps ?



I will comment on this as soon as I can. At this time I am awaiting approval to post and release the results of all of the independent test both magazine and industry related independent tests on the SE amplifiers. I can say that I have read all of the reviews completed so far to date along with this completed by home and mobile speaker manufactures as well non industry relateed individuals, the 2 industry related consumer magazines and 1 inside industry publication and based on your request concerning the "Sound" of the amplifier these reviews are the kind of reviews that most marketing firms dream of.

Here is one quote from one publication -

"The Arc Audio 4200SE is easily one of if not the best- sounding amplifiers (of any number of channels and at any price) that myself and this publication have ever had the honor to audition. Congrats to Arc Audio and Robert Zeff for producing a product that puts the focus where it matters - Sound Quality!"


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Will I will say this, I have test the XXK and many other amp next the the two SE have used and I'm about to sell my soul to the devil the own some.


----------



## rbenz27 (Mar 9, 2006)

All amps are the same! Nah just kidding lol. I'd love to hear real world stories of average joe blow car audio user give their impressions on switching to the SE's.

Although, you're average dude will probably not run these amps due to their cost lol.


----------



## joey_kev (Mar 12, 2006)

the SE series are more expensive than the XXK right?
so they are replacing the XXK with SE but with $$ price tag
I heard the XXK has been discountinued now

would really love to hear the SE


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Ahh! Who cares how the sound...they look soo sweet!

If I had deep pockets I would pick a couple of them up.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi,i'm an old school guy getting back into the "game" and was interested in the ArcAudio 4150xxk and was wondering how they compare to others like Jl Audio,Polk,Xtant etc.I am looking for a 4 channel with good crossover features to run my Quart seperates in a tri-amp system.I have the woofer covered but am looking for a great sounding amp for the mids and tweets.Any help would be appreciated.My "old" system has 3 Ref. Soundstream amps and Quart Q series seperates front and back. Thanks again


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

yeah i think im going to arc se's next i love the one i had the chance to play with.. i miss it a LOT


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Nass027 said:


> Hi,i'm an old school guy getting back into "game" and was interested in the ArcAudio 4150xxk and was wondering how they compare to others like Jl Audio,Polk,Xtant etc.I am looking for a 4 channel with good crossover features to run my Quart seperates in a tri-amp system.I have the woofer covered but am looking for a great sounding amp for the mids and tweets.Any help would be appreciated.My "old" system has 3 Ref. Soundstream amps and Quart Q series seperates front and back. Thanks again


I think you'd be very pleased with the 4150. It is a very nice performer, ballsy& clean top end and very reliable. If you dig old school, you can appreciate that this particular design was in production for +7 yrs. I'd say its a proven design.
When i parted with my xxk4150, i decided not to sell it but to pass it down to my brother. Its running his whole system(passive comps, plus 2 dvc4 12" subs on the rear chs @2ohm stereo) and its quite the 'system in a box'. He runs it hard for hours playing his rap music/r&b and has yet to complain-even in the summer months.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

http://www.caraudiomag.com/testreports/0610_cae_arc_audio_4200se_amplifier/

For the record, I don't see any Arc Audio advertisments on that page.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> I think you'd be very pleased with the 4150. It is a very nice performer, ballsy& clean top end and very reliable. If you dig old school, you can appreciate that this particular design was in production for +7 yrs. I'd say its a proven design.
> When i parted with my xxk4150, i decided not to sell it but to pass it down to my brother. Its running his whole system(passive comps, plus 2 dvc4 12" subs on the rear chs @2ohm stereo) and its quite the 'system in a box'. He runs it hard for hours playing his rap music/r&b and has yet to complain-even in the summer months.


 Thanks for the insight.I'm thinking it might be a little overkill though?i'm thinking i'll need about 50 watts for the mids and tweeters.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

B-Squad said:


> http://www.caraudiomag.com/testreports/0610_cae_arc_audio_4200se_amplifier/
> 
> For the record, I don't see any Arc Audio advertisments on that page.


 Thanks for the review.Cheers!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

overhead is a good thing as long as you set the gains properly and granted you have the budget to do so


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

yeah...are you kidding? Overkill? there is no such thing with amplifier power, xpecialy in car audio. I feed almost 1k to my front stage...not too much, but it will do


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

hmm, I guess I shouldn't comment as I've never heard the SE, and while I do believe amplifiers have sonic qualities, I dont' think the difference between the SE and the XXK's is going to be much. The XXK's are a bipolar design, incredibly low distortion, well well well (stress it enough yet) below the range of human hearing, with lots of balls, so pushing them over the edge is hard. The SE's look classy and have lots of nice features, but unless the difference in price is trivial to you, I really can't justify spending the extra money, the Price/performance simply isn't there, at least from a technical standpoint.


----------

